
Contributors needed for an open-source coding platform - arthtyagi
https://github.com/The-Domecode/domecode-opensource
======
arthtyagi
Open sourced at : [https://github.com/the-domecode](https://github.com/the-
domecode) Would love contributions and stars!

You can sponsor the open-source project at:
[https://domecode.com/sponsor](https://domecode.com/sponsor)

DomeCode is an open-source application that helps you learn and practice code
with the appropriate tools and a curated list of resources through the
philosophy of practice. It’s a single workspace where you can advance your
coding journey with compiled resources to learn programming concepts, take
notes, plan tasks, practice coding problems, discuss interesting stuff on the
Forum, meet other developers and most all have the musical element with all of
it without ever leaving the single workspace to navigate to dozen platforms.
Essentially, get more with less hassle. Would appreciate some feedback, also
looking for people to come work on this with me.

